# NORTHEAST RIDERS PT II



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

WE'RE GONNA BE GETTING TOGETHER FOR NOW ON, ON SUNDAYS, ON HARRIS AVE NEAR THE TRAFFIC COURT...

SO COME AND SEE WHATS UP AND BRING SOME PARKING TICKETS TO PAY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



TRU-RIDEZ , CHICANOS AND SOME OTHER RIDERS WILL BE THERE, SUNDAYS, STARTING AT 5:30...........





ALSO, WE ARE HAVING OUR FIRST ANNUAL THANKSGIVING FOOD DRIVE, SO HELP THE LESS FORTUNATE AND DONATE SOME CANNED GOODS, PLEASE ONLY NON-PERISHABLE ITEMS(CANNED, PASTAS, ANYTHING THAT WON'T EXPIRE)
PICK UP CAN BE ARRANGED, OR FEEL FREE TO DROP OFF ITEMS AT "THE CUSTOM WASH"(TRU RIDEZ SHOP) 300 AMHERST STREET, PROVIDENCE RI(OFF MANTON & ATWELLS AVENUES)PM ME FOR DIRECTIONS

ALL FOOD ITEMS AND MONEY DONATIONS WILL BE DROPPED OFF AT THE RHODE ISLAND COMMUNITY FOOD BANK(LOCATION OF THE CAR SHOW)

WE WILL BE COLLECTING FROM NOW TILL THE WEEK OF NOVEMBER 2ND!!!!!!


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

ttt


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Yeah...


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

anyone going today? i think ill go by for a bit..


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

IM THERE!!!


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

do any of ya have fat white walls for sale? 175-14..............gotta boy who has a fat ass candy regal with 4 pumps and 17 batteries that needs some tires in yer area.


----------



## big_dog401 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Oct 11 2004, 09:59 PM
> *do any of ya have fat white walls for sale? 175-14..............gotta boy who has a fat ass candy regal with 4 pumps and 17 batteries that needs some tires in yer area.
> [snapback]2286993[/snapback]​*


what color regal


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Oct 11 2004, 11:59 PM
> *do any of ya have fat white walls for sale? 175-14..............gotta boy who has a fat ass candy regal with 4 pumps and 17 batteries that needs some tires in yer area.
> [snapback]2286993[/snapback]​*


if you have a pic of that trunk i would love to see how 4 pumps and 17 batteries fit in a regal  

and i have some used and abused wide whites as a last resort if you cant find any new ones...


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

ttt


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

WHOS COMING BY THIS SUNDAY???????


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)




----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

damn, that was big...

i got a few more, im just trying to figure out how to resize.....lol


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

...


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

im gonna try and resize them... post some more tomorrow....



eazy


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

i will swing thru next sunday if its nice..... :thumbsup:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

C.J., you guys make it home in time, and in one piece??...

and has anyone spoke to pmpdvl lately???


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Yeah cuzz good looking out we made on 1 piece thank you I should be going out there next couple of weekends we had a good time RI is beautiful man....


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by voodoo63_@Oct 10 2004, 10:36 AM
> *IM THERE!!!
> [snapback]2282022[/snapback]​*


I heard that you guys where out there 2 sundays ago i was looking forward on seen you guys.


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

damn la familia was there.... we were sleepin we should have been there. 

voodoo is getting a makeover i will be there next week!!!


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Yeah I don't know if we might make it this weekend but most deff 2 Sundays from this one but anyway whats good with you guys you're Derek right? send me your phone with a private mess


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

...


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

...


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

...the second pic is right after homies car broke and everyone was under the bridge trying to get his spring back in place..


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

...


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

...


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

...


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

...


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

...last ones for this week....
FOR MORE INFO, PM ME... FOR DIRECTIONS, TIME, LOCATION, WHATEVER......
HOPE TO SEE MORE RIDERS THIS COMING WEEK......
BRING THEM HOPPERS... :biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Nice....


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Oct 19 2004, 10:56 AM
> *Yeah I don't know if we might make it this weekend but most deff 2 Sundays from this one but anyway whats good with you guys you're Derek right? send me your phone with a private mess
> [snapback]2310828[/snapback]​*


no im not derek, although I strive to be just as cool someday.

Derek=CDZNUTZ42069= Black '85 Coupe
Tom=VooDoo63=well... a blue '63


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by voodoo63_@Oct 20 2004, 04:37 PM
> *no im not derek, although I strive to be just as cool someday.
> 
> Derek=CDZNUTZ42069= Black '85 Coupe
> ...


Well I remember the name Derek cause my boy name is Derek and I guess cuz your boy drives a caddy.


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by voodoo63_@Oct 20 2004, 03:37 PM
> *no im not derek, although I strive to be just as cool someday.
> 
> Derek=CDZNUTZ42069= Black '85 Coupe
> ...



lmao! good luck tomass! :biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey D see what you'er doing, you're creating a mini me (you)


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Oct 22 2004, 09:01 AM
> *Hey D see what you'er doing, you're creating a mini me (you)
> [snapback]2319296[/snapback]​*


lol whats up man! im gonna start an assembly line of mini me's so i dont have to work so hard!


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey i could use a couple if you don't mind...


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

WHAT HAPPENED??? YOU GUYS LET A LITTLE GRAY CLOUD SCARE YOU AWAY???? :biggrin:
WE HAVE SOMEBODY DOING A DVD THAT IS LOOKING FOR SOME LOWRIDER FOOTAGE, AND WILL BE FILMING FOR THE NEXT COUPLE OF WEEKS (WHILE THERE IS NO SNOW ON THE GROUND)
NEXT WEEK, WE'RE PUSHING FOR THE BIGGEST CRUISE YET, CHICANOS *WILL* BE THERE, AND SHOULD BE BRINGING A FEW HOPPERS, TRU RIDEZ WILL HAVE ABOUT 6 OR 7 CARS DOWN.. A FEW RIDES ARE EXPECTED FROM CT AND I THINK A COUPLE FROM BOSTON...

THE REST IS WORD OF MOUTH!!, HOPE TO SEE ALLL OF YOU DOWN THERE, I'LL BE THERE SNAPPING PICS, SHOULD HAVE A FEW MORE TRU RIDERS TAKING PICS AND FILMING


LETS MAKE THIS THE BIGGEST CRUISE YET!!!!!

ANY QUESTIONS, PM ME, OR PM ME A NUMBER WHERE I CAN REACH YOU, AND I'LL GET IN TOUCH

(THIS WEEK THE CRUISE WILL BE PUSHED UP A COUPLE HOURS.. IT WILL START AROUND 3.... THAT WILL GIVE EVERYBODY PLENTY OF TIME TO ROLL AND GET ANYONE THAT FORGOT!!
SAME GET TOGETHER, HANG TILL 6:30-7:00, AND ROLL OUT AT ABOUT 7:15)

COME BREAK YOUR CARS BEFORE IT'S TOO COLD OUT TO FIX THEM...... :biggrin: 




EAZY


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

What's buzzing cousin?
I'm there next weekend I'd told you guys the past weekned I was down there that I wasn't gonna make but this upcoming weekend I'm there with Twizted Stylz and 1st Impression.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Whats good man where's all the New England Lowriders at man?
this is not good.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Oct 25 2004, 07:37 AM
> *What's buzzing cousin?
> I'm there next weekend I'd told you guys the past weekned I was down there that I wasn't gonna make but this upcoming weekend I'm there with Twizted Stylz and 1st Impression.
> 
> ...


yeah, but you let everybody know you wouldnt be there, the president of Eternal Rollerz came all theway down from lowell, and didnt get to see shit.....

but, like i said, we're pushing hard to make this the biggest yet, remember, theres only gonna be a few more nice weeks out, until the temp. drops, and snow hits  
the weatherman says next weekend should be 63-65, so hopefully the temperature doesnt drop too much at night............


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

I know my bad but like I said before most deff i'l be there and hopefuly a hole lot of lowriders from around my and yuor way...


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Oct 25 2004, 04:29 PM
> *I know my bad but like I said before most deff i'l be there and hopefuly a hole lot of lowriders from around my and yuor way...
> [snapback]2326751[/snapback]​*


thats cool, but like i said, it starts a little earlier this week, so it'll give everybody plenty of time to pick up a homeboy or two(or three :biggrin: )


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Most deff is it going to be at the same spot by the mall...


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

same spot as always...


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

exit 22 C right behid te mall?


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

yep... and down that street....


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Cool


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

REMEMBER, ONLY A FEW MORE SUNDAYS THAT IT WILL BE ABOVE FREEZING AND NO SNOW ON THE GROUND.....


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

I kow I know I'llbe there this coming weekend and early...


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

ttt, hopefully sunday is as nice as it was today....


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

You know what, lowriding is not for everyone.....


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

where do u guys meet???


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

harris ave.. past the 7-11, right past the traffic court under the bridge.......


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

from 95 to Exit 22C then bear right then your next hard right.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

so who's goin????



remember, it aint gonna be nice out again till next year, so lets go out the right way for 2004!!!....
just think of what you'll be saying this winter..."i wish i could go out and cruise....."
DONT PUT YOURSELF IN THAT POSITION!!!......... :biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Ill be there guys...


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

I KNOW EVERYBODYS GONNA BE THERE RIGHT???
:biggrin:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

TTT IT'S TOO NICE OUT TODAY TO STAY INSIDE......
IM HOPING TO SEE PLENTY OF RIDERS OUT TODAY REPRESENTING FOR THE EAST COAST
REMEMBER, HOMEBOY WILL BE THERE FILMING, SO CHARGE THEM BATTERIES, AND COME WITH SOME EXTRA MOTORS & SOLENOIDS.. :biggrin:

ILL BE THERE SNAPPING PICS AS USUAL.... COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME FUN WITH SOME FELLOW RIDERS!!!.......

  


EAZY


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

i would like to go but im busy today are you having one next weekend


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Oct 31 2004, 12:07 PM
> *i would like to go but im busy today are you having one next weekend
> [snapback]2345198[/snapback]​*


yes, every sunday until it starts snowing or it drops below 0
it was decent today, about the same as two weeks ago..... 15 or so lowriders.... pics later battery died so i didnt get many hopping pics(if any)

djtwigsta came down, lafamilia was there as usual.., chicanos was pretty strong, tru ridez had four or five riders down a few others were out trick or treating......

homeboy was there videotaping, and will be as long as we're there......




eazy


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

whats been goin on on the other side of the tracks????
cdz, voodoo, sdime, towncar, lacmasta, pmpdvl..... how you guys doin???... any special projects up for this winter??? :biggrin: .........


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Had a good time talking to everybody and hittin a switch or too... That import tryign to race up and down the street is still cracking me up... Man that thing was loud....


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Nov 1 2004, 12:14 AM
> *whats been goin on on the other side of the tracks????
> cdz, voodoo, sdime, towncar, lacmasta, pmpdvl..... how you guys doin???... any special projects up for this winter??? :biggrin: .........
> [snapback]2346721[/snapback]​*



yeah whats up... i was out trick or treating with my little guy last night too. i hope to be there next week... as far as projects go you may have seen this:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=2318194
it is currently on hold due to some gas leaking issues and i dont want to blow the fuck up... :0 

and i may even have another trick up my sleeve. but i will not reveal untill its definite  :biggrin:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

couple from sunday........


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

...


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

...


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

...


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

last ones....


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

I managed to lighten some of them up....


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

def some good times that night....


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Nov 2 2004, 10:19 AM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2351380[/snapback]​*


NO pics of the cars hopping?


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

i had a couple videos of the hopping, but my computer isnt reading my digicam's camcorder......

?????
im thinking of getting a camcorder........


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

who owns this?


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Nov 2 2004, 04:32 PM
> *i had a couple videos of the hopping, but my computer isnt reading my digicam's camcorder......
> 
> ?????
> ...


Thinking is not for you man, just get it... uffin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voodoo63_@Nov 2 2004, 07:23 PM
> *who owns this?
> [snapback]2353545[/snapback]​*


I dont know his name but that car was freakin clean :0


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Nov 3 2004, 08:25 AM
> *Thinking is not for you man, just get it... uffin:
> [snapback]2354760[/snapback]​*


:biggrin:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

SUPPORT THE FOOD DRIVE, BRING DOWN SOME NON PERISHABLES........



EAZY


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

La Familia got you son cruise or no cruise I'll swing through...


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Nov 1 2004, 01:14 AM
> *whats been goin on on the other side of the tracks????
> cdz, voodoo, sdime, towncar, lacmasta, pmpdvl..... how you guys doin???... any special projects up for this winter??? :biggrin: .........
> [snapback]2346721[/snapback]​*


what up man,I haven't been on in a while but i have a few winter plans, I might be buying a 63 2door hard top impala off my bro in-law in florida, no motor/trans but everything else is there but i have to go check it out. :0 :biggrin: ya never know.

on the other side of shit, my caddys pretty fucked up :thumbsdown: i'm not going to whore this up so i'm makin a diff topic on how u shouldn't let ur girl whos used to a 2door 4cyl civic borrow your 4door 8cyl caddy. :angry:  get the idea, lol.

I haven't seen anyone out there in a while, usualy used to see TC92 all the time, u put the TC away for the winter or what ?

I haven't been on in so long i didn't even check this topic out really, are these shows still going on ? it's pretty fucking cold :thumbsdown:


easy, hows ur caddy turning out, progress pics ??


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

lil hint :angry:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SDimeBlazin_@Nov 4 2004, 10:47 AM
> *lil hint  :angry:
> [snapback]2359200[/snapback]​*


that's what happen whe you don't show love to the game homie...
come thorough this sunday its going to be the last cruise night for the year...


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Nov 4 2004, 01:30 PM
> *that's what happen whe you don't show love to the game homie...
> come thorough this sunday its going to be the last cruise night for  the year...
> [snapback]2359382[/snapback]​*



show love to the game ? :dunno:

I'll try and swing thru on sunday, just look for the white caddy with the big fucking pole indent. what time do yas start gather and like when is too late to come thru ?


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

any time after 4:30pm


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

any time after 4:30pm


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Nov 4 2004, 12:30 PM
> *that's what happen whe you don't show love to the game homie...
> come thorough this sunday its going to be the last cruise night for  the year...
> [snapback]2359382[/snapback]​*



its really the last one? DANG!!! :0


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by voodoo63_@Nov 4 2004, 08:13 PM
> *its really the last one?    DANG!!! :0
> [snapback]2360505[/snapback]​*


unless the weather stays up a little longer, there will only be 1 or 2 more.......


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

yep so don't forget to bring some food for the homless....


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Nov 5 2004, 08:20 AM
> *yep so don't forget to bring some food for the homless....
> [snapback]2361837[/snapback]​*


thats right... help the less fortunate...


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

ttt supposed to be "nice" out tomorrow......


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Nov 6 2004, 09:36 PM
> *ttt supposed to be "nice" out tomorrow......
> [snapback]2366634[/snapback]​*


Yep rise and shine lowriders pull out the wips and lay low yah heard...


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Was the guy with the tight bicycle there with the mattress dtrapped ot his back? hehe Also has that Import made a reappearance and actually try to make it down the strip :0


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

I wanted to go  but of course my misforune came again when something I spent $450 to have fixed a month ago broke again (stupid mechanic) :thumbsdown: peeps gunna start to think i'm BSin, lol cuz i always say i'll come thru and i don't, lol. I'm glad at least TC92 seen my car in person so he can confirm it exist and i'm sure some other peeps seen it b4, LOL. SOME DAY i'll get to a fucking show and you'll be like omg is that sdime? it cant be he actually made it for once, lol. either i'm busy, working, forget, get there too late, don't feel like going or like this weekend, mechanics don't know how to fix something right the first time. :thumbsdown:

at least post some pics


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

once again, thanks to everyone that showed up and had some fun.....
big up to c.j. and la familia car club for a generous donation to the food drive, thanks for supporting the cause..
and to voodoo for sticking around for so long.. :biggrin:

got a few pics this week, not of every car tho....
had to get a few extra of reese's 66 drop top.....  

as you guys know, the night started much LATER than expected, but it was all good...


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

....


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

...


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

...


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

...


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

..


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: jimmy holdin it down as usual...... notice the locs.... :biggrin:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

thats all for this week..


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

First time for me last night. Great time. Nice to see all the real riders out in spite of the calendar. I'll be out cruising until the salt hits. Then we'll all b prayin for the spring. Florida is starting to sound real good. Wish i coulod bring out the Impala, but that axle clip is ready to go. Good for local cruising, but thats about it right now. Hey,it DID make it to Jersey & back with no problem ( CJ still thinks I'm crazy 4 taking it instead of the Buick. ) But isnt that what it's all about? If you're gonna build it, drive it! 


P.S. I have a bunch of pics, but they're too big to post here.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Nov 9 2004, 12:27 AM
> *    First time for me last night.  Great time.  Nice to see all the real riders out in spite of the calendar.  I'll be out cruising until the salt hits.  Then we'll all b prayin for the spring.  Florida is starting to sound real good.  Wish i coulod bring out the Impala, but that axle clip is ready to go.  Good for local cruising, but thats about it right now.  Hey,it DID make it to Jersey & back with no problem ( CJ still thinks I'm crazy 4 taking it instead of the Buick. )  But isnt that what it's all about?  If you're gonna build it, drive it!
> P.S.  I have a bunch of pics, but they're too big to post here.
> [snapback]2373779[/snapback]​*


i can post them if you want..

[email protected]


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SDimeBlazin_@Nov 8 2004, 09:56 AM
> *I wanted to go  but of course my misforune came again when something I spent $450 to have fixed a month ago broke again (stupid mechanic)  :thumbsdown: peeps gunna start to think i'm BSin, lol cuz i always say i'll come thru and i don't, lol. I'm glad at least TC92 seen my car in person so he can confirm it exist and i'm sure some other peeps seen it b4, LOL.  SOME DAY i'll get to a fucking show and you'll be like omg is that sdime? it cant be he actually made it for once, lol. either i'm busy, working, forget, get there too late, don't feel like going or like this weekend, mechanics don't know how to fix something right the first time. :thumbsdown:
> 
> at least post some pics
> [snapback]2371406[/snapback]​*



Yep you need to stop bullshitting man and junk that piece of shit car, nosah just kidding but if you like I can sale you my caprice its real wheel drive, so you can ride in a real car yah dig ?


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

And for the rest of the people out there stop making excuses if you are a true rida come out and play and stop the excuses see us from Boston to RI and still riding illegal no Ins no Reg just the keys and enough gas to make back and forward that's true love to the game homies and if you clamed that you're a lowrider and true to the game how come I don't see you hitting a switch or at least out riding supporting LA RAZA where's your plaque homie get it to gather this lowrider shit was make for everyone but everyone is not ready for it.
For everyone that has been coming out for the longest thank you guys it's beautiful to come down to your city every weekend and see so manny folks riding low and slow, les do the damn thang this coming weekend.

Hey Tommy aka Voodoo it was nice to see you again homie hopefuly next time I'll get to say hello to 63 Voodoo lol say hello to Dereck and have him read my post, make sure he come next weekend.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

first snow hit last night, so i guess im gonna be putting up my car for the winter


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Nov 9 2004, 07:13 AM
> *first snow hit last night, so i guess im gonna be putting up my car for the winter
> [snapback]2375254[/snapback]​*


Hey Purple not yet skies are still clear wait a lill more...


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Nov 9 2004, 08:59 AM
> *Yep you need to stop bullshitting man and junk that piece of shit car, nosah just kidding but if you like I can sale you my caprice its real wheel drive, so you can ride in a real car yah dig ?
> [snapback]2375161[/snapback]​*



LOL :biggrin: 

what kinda caprice? pics and info. I like how you say *real* wheel drive rather than rear, lmao nice choice of words! nah but I wish my car was 'real wheel drive' cause it's a clean lookin car IMO and would look nice as a street/daily lowride :biggrin: but with some wide whites and standard offsets it'll be okay. :thumbsup: gotta fix that ass end first tho. either way i could care less, I just like the body style so much more than the other caddys (EXCEPT LIKE THE 94+ devilles/fleets and STS and shit, them are clean lookin) and the white leather is clean besides a lil rip on driver seat so can't knock it- still a caddy. alot of peeps hate on FWD caddys but they got there opinion but if it was RWD everyone in the lowrider world would appreciate them alot more, sometimes ya gotta be differant. I almost bought a town car b4 this car but theres just too many on wires and shit around here.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

looking out the window got about 1in of snow up here good thing i took the gold ds off this past weekend


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

I jost got it Jee Rock wanted to buy from me its a 4 door 87 Brouham black with 130 thou on the dash needs lill work its my everyday ride no pics of that yet but will be a good project car for Juice needs a left rear 1/4 but thats about it with the body ask BIg E the car is sweet.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

Link to merch im selling :biggrin:


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Nov 9 2004, 09:07 AM
> *And for the rest of the people out there stop making excuses if you are a true rida come out and play and stop the excuses see us from Boston to RI and still riding illegal no Ins no Reg just the keys and enough gas to make back and forward that's true love to the game  homies and if you clamed that you're a lowrider and true to the game how come I don't see you hitting a switch or at least out riding supporting LA RAZA where's your plaque homie get it to gather this lowrider shit was make for everyone but everyone is not ready  for it.
> [snapback]2375221[/snapback]​*


I know this message was meant for everyone so heres my take on it. well first I've got a reg and ins keys, altho prob not enough gas sometimes cuz u kno v8s :biggrin: lol u kno how it is! second, well you've prob never seen me hit a switch simply because I don't remember ever meeting you, LOL! and as for clubs/plaques, I'm not involved in any clubs as of yet, I'd like to be involved with one but I really don't have a car worthy of joining one yet so i think i should wait till i save up for that impala that'll HOPEFULLY be hittin RI streets next summer IF everything works out :biggrin: but my lucks sucks so i dunno  

I'd love to go to a show and check out some rides and learn some new shit (I don't know too much, just the basics- I've only had 1 ride with dros and it was a 1p/4d setup so i'm still learning!) but just sometimes i'm too busy or have other plans, and just cause someone doesn't have wheels or dros on there car doesn't mean they aren't into it! it's all about $$ sometimes.

long story short, I feel just cause you're occupied or busy doesn't mean you're not dedicated!


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Nov 9 2004, 10:28 AM
> *I jost got it Jee Rock wanted to buy from me its a 4 door 87 Brouham black with 130 thou on the dash needs lill work its my everyday ride no pics of that yet but will be a good project car for Juice needs a left rear 1/4 but thats about it with the body ask BIg E the car is sweet.
> [snapback]2375366[/snapback]​*


oh i got ya, nice car. I thought you meant like a bubble caprice or something, I wouldn't go with something older than what i have that needs all kinds of body and motor work unless it's REALLY older, like a early 60s imp :biggrin: Like I said, peeps can hate on FWD caddys but if it was RWD it would be a whole diff story. thats the style of car I like personally :biggrin:

but just for the hell of it, how much u want for it? if it wasn't too much i'd prob buy it and juice it, sell it or ya never know maybe keep it, but still keepin my cad. I'd really like to see a pic so whenever u get one hit me up on PM or just post it. mike


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SDimeBlazin_@Nov 9 2004, 08:34 AM
> *I know this message was meant for everyone so heres my take on it. well first I've got a reg and ins keys, altho prob not enough gas sometimes cuz u kno v8s :biggrin: lol u kno how it is!  second, well you've prob never seen me hit a switch simply because I don't remember ever meeting you, LOL!  and as for clubs/plaques, I'm not involved in any clubs as of yet, I'd like to be involved with one but I really don't have a car worthy of joining one yet so i think i should wait till i save up for that impala that'll HOPEFULLY be hittin RI streets next summer IF everything works out :biggrin: but my lucks sucks so i dunno
> 
> I'd love to go to a show and check out some rides and learn some new shit (I don't know too much, just the basics- I've only had 1 ride with dros and it was a 1p/4d setup so i'm still learning!) but just sometimes i'm too busy or have other plans, and just cause someone doesn't have wheels or dros on there car doesn't mean they aren't into it! it's all about $$ sometimes.
> ...


let me tell you something boy you don't need to have a hooked up car to roll or to be down with a club its all about love lowriding is low and slow, some people got it easy with $ others like my self we work hard to make shit work but anyways you just have to put your mind to it. You said you don't know much we neither we learn by making mistakes and breaking shit and talking shit with other guys how you're gonna learn if you're never out its like working on a job, its all about hands on baby come out and learn with us...


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Nov 9 2004, 08:31 AM
> *Link to merch im selling :biggrin:
> [snapback]2375369[/snapback]​*


Purple whats wrong with your car?


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

nothing gonna try an get it hitting in the high 30s


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

I C, got some new combination uh? who's doing the work on the Puple eater?


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

hopefully Dom from North Tampa Customs i plan on hopping it at the LRM show in tampa when we pick it up


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Cool ... uffin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

hey cj what the web site address for la familia car club?


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

My WebpageIts down I forgot to pay the bill lol


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

oh ok i wasn't sure if i was typing it in wrong


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey D say something.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Nov 9 2004, 09:10 AM
> *oh ok i wasn't sure if i was typing it in wrong
> [snapback]2375458[/snapback]​*


How is yah family doing?


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

they are doing good cant went for next summer to go to more cruises and picnics. let me know when yo guys hold your picnic again cus ill be there. just wondering do you go to the show in july in englishtown nj


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

yea if i sell any of that stuff im gonna buy a decent camcorder that connects to my computer so i can put small videos together of the shows i go to. i have a bunch like the true ridez show but i cant post it up because my camcorder cant connect to my computer. also so everyone else in the us can see how the northeast represents. then put the rest of the money towards my car


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Nov 9 2004, 09:18 AM
> *yea if i sell any of that stuff im gonna buy a decent camcorder that connects to my computer so i can put small videos together of the shows i go to. i have a bunch like the true ridez show but i cant post it up because my camcorder cant connect to my computer. also so everyone else in the us can see how the northeast represents. then put the rest of the money towards my car
> [snapback]2375487[/snapback]​*


Foshow I'l keeo you posted...
That;s the attitude I'm talking bout homie keep yah head up cuzz...


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

hey what kind of set up do you have in your car because at the show i didnt get to see it


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

8 batteries 2 banks of 4, 2 pumps


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

8 batteries 2 banks of 4, 2 pumps


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Nov 9 2004, 10:48 AM
> *let me tell you something boy you don't need to have a hooked up car to roll or to be down with a club its all about love lowriding is low and slow, some people got it easy with $ others like my self we work hard to make shit work but anyways you just have to put your mind to it. You said you don't know much we neither we learn by making mistakes and breaking shit  and talking shit with other guys how you're gonna learn if you're never out its like working on a job, its all about hands on baby come out and learn with us...
> [snapback]2375396[/snapback]​*


that's whats up, appreciate ya takin the time to say that man. I don't know the first step of getting into a club cause when I had my juiced blazer i had a few peeps come up to me outta the blue askin if i was in a C/C or if i was interested but i never pursued it further, plus it was mostly minitruck clubs, not lowrider clubs- even tho it was more of a lowrider. gunna be even harder without a car that stands out, at least my blazer did somewhat. :biggrin: it's all good tho man, what kinda car u got anyways- pics?


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SDimeBlazin_@Nov 9 2004, 10:25 AM
> *that's whats up, appreciate ya takin the time to say that man. I don't know the first step of getting into a club cause when I had my juiced blazer i had a few peeps come up to me outta the blue askin if i was in a C/C or if i was interested but i never pursued it further, plus it was mostly minitruck clubs, not lowrider clubs- even tho it was more of a lowrider. gunna be even harder without a car that stands out, at least my blazer did somewhat.  :biggrin:  it's all good tho man, what kinda car u got anyways- pics?
> [snapback]2375821[/snapback]​*


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SDimeBlazin_@Nov 9 2004, 10:25 AM
> *that's whats up, appreciate ya takin the time to say that man. I don't know the first step of getting into a club cause when I had my juiced blazer i had a few peeps come up to me outta the blue askin if i was in a C/C or if i was interested but i never pursued it further, plus it was mostly minitruck clubs, not lowrider clubs- even tho it was more of a lowrider. gunna be even harder without a car that stands out, at least my blazer did somewhat.   :biggrin:   it's all good tho man, what kinda car u got anyways- pics?
> [snapback]2375821[/snapback]​*


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SDimeBlazin_@Nov 9 2004, 10:25 AM
> *that's whats up, appreciate ya takin the time to say that man. I don't know the first step of getting into a club cause when I had my juiced blazer i had a few peeps come up to me outta the blue askin if i was in a C/C or if i was interested but i never pursued it further, plus it was mostly minitruck clubs, not lowrider clubs- even tho it was more of a lowrider. gunna be even harder without a car that stands out, at least my blazer did somewhat.  :biggrin:  it's all good tho man, what kinda car u got anyways- pics?
> [snapback]2375821[/snapback]​*


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SDimeBlazin_@Nov 9 2004, 10:25 AM
> *that's whats up, appreciate ya takin the time to say that man. I don't know the first step of getting into a club cause when I had my juiced blazer i had a few peeps come up to me outta the blue askin if i was in a C/C or if i was interested but i never pursued it further, plus it was mostly minitruck clubs, not lowrider clubs- even tho it was more of a lowrider. gunna be even harder without a car that stands out, at least my blazer did somewhat.  :biggrin:  it's all good tho man, what kinda car u got anyways- pics?
> [snapback]2375821[/snapback]​*


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Nov 9 2004, 12:42 PM
> *
> [snapback]2375875[/snapback]​*


clean :0 I like the 2door caddys like that, not the 4doors tho, I'm weird cause I like them kind of 2 doors but hate the 4doors like them YET I don't like the 2door ones like mine but love the 4 door ones, lol i dunno- looks good tho. do u have any 3 wheel or lock up pics ?


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

I sold this car a month ago 1969 olds 98


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

damn when i wrote that reply above this i just seen the white coupe caddy then i see these, how many cars u got ? LOL shit.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

whose bad ass car is that behind yours in the first pic :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

CJ is that purple and red car yours also?


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Nov 9 2004, 10:53 AM
> *CJ is that purple and red car yours also?
> [snapback]2375916[/snapback]​*


NOpe these belong to the other members of our club oh the kid on the Cell phoen behind the truck is Rich fom 1st Impressions


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Nov 9 2004, 10:53 AM
> *CJ is that purple and red car yours also?
> [snapback]2375916[/snapback]​*


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Nov 9 2004, 10:53 AM
> *CJ is that purple and red car yours also?
> [snapback]2375916[/snapback]​*


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

i gotta get pics of my car to post


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Do you see that blue monte inthe back ground? that is the club's hopper.
Its already dumped.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Nov 9 2004, 11:51 AM
> *whose bad ass car is that behind yours in the first pic :biggrin:
> [snapback]2375908[/snapback]​*


That would be my car.... oh wait... lol :biggrin: i couldnt help it, i hear ya bout the snow... I got caught in some last night. :angry:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey DJ are we going down to RI this weekend coming.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

do you got any more pics of the clubs hopper? roughly how high does it hop?


----------



## big_dog401 (May 4, 2003)

wha sup CJ


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Not sure, sorry


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big_dog401_@Nov 9 2004, 12:03 PM
> *wha sup CJ
> [snapback]2376068[/snapback]​*


Nothing much son whats good how is your ride going man? how come I didn't see you this past weekend? did you see the pics of my boy Reis's 66


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

I want a 2door impala but 4 doors are so much cheaper lol and those 2 look clean. I preffer the 4 doors without the post tho they look decent. still prob gunna buy a 2door but ya never know. :dunno: I said this a few months ago in the 4door impala post i was like they aren't a 2 door but they really aint that bad why everyone hate on them so much.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Nov 9 2004, 12:53 PM
> *Hey DJ are we going down to RI this weekend coming.
> [snapback]2376026[/snapback]​*


Not sure playa.... depends on the parade or not. I'll get more info about it asap


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey CJ..... Whats up with the parade... u guys coming?


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

maybe we can all gp tp the parade and then chill in mass


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Rich.... the parade is at the same time as last year... 10:00AM at the same spot for waiting.. I'd give directions but dont remember how we got there. Can u elaborate or maybe we can meet somewhere else etc...


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Lets see I'll put in some words around the way... 

all the lowiriders in the 401 area are welcome for the parade in mass is fun if you guys would like to participate just post a note and Big poppa will give you the 411 its for all kind of cars its crazy fun old hot rods anthiques , the parade is crazy you guys should come up I forgot to mention it in RI but deff you guys should roll.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Its a Santa Claus Parade put on by the city so there is a little of everythign from Bands to floats etc.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

Its in Haverhill Ma. Up 495 exit 48(?). Not sure about the exit. I've been in it quite a few times & Josh (a.k.a. Twiggy) came last year. its a good time & not too too long so you're not completely beating on your car. Still hafta pace yourself though.  They love us there as long as we keep it clean. (no burnouts, safe, etc.) There's lotsa old guys there, but there usually pretty kool.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

I'll give Jee Rock and Ivin a call down in RI and see if they want to bring a few of their rides and who knows may we can all chill up here or lay low and hit 93 to 95 back to RI...


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

so anyone know some show dates in the northeast for next year?


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

i should have some by christmas.... as soon as the weather starts clearing up, we'll be throwing another picnic......


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

yea bigeazy-e let me know and ill make sure to go


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Nov 11 2004, 10:00 AM
> *yea bigeazy-e let me know and ill make sure to go
> [snapback]2384373[/snapback]​*


of course......


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Yeah yeah. anyway how about this year who's going to the Parade?


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Nov 11 2004, 12:27 PM
> *Yeah yeah. anyway how about this year who's going to the Parade?
> [snapback]2384770[/snapback]​*



Hopefully the weather plays to our favor...


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

i wont be able to because i gotta order some new back cylinders and install some new motor mounts


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

pics from car show by gillette stadium last month


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)




----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)




----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)




----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

zdbhzbhsf


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey purple I didn't know that you were out there for that show?

How come I didn't see you?


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

To Rich or Josh do we have an addres yet for the parade?


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

68Merc how come I haven't seen you on Sunday nights supporting the food drive?


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Nov 11 2004, 02:52 PM
> *68Merc how come I haven't seen you on Sunday nights supporting the food drive?
> [snapback]2385348[/snapback]​*


thats what im talkin bout....

callin fools out... :biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Nov 11 2004, 01:53 PM
> *thats what im talkin bout....
> 
> callin fools out...  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2385360[/snapback]​*


Yeah he ran out... :burn:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

i didnt stay long at the show


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Nov 11 2004, 02:40 PM
> *i didnt stay long at the show
> [snapback]2385550[/snapback]​*


We neither


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)




----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

i was at that gillette show too. i didnt see either of you freaks there!


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Nov 11 2004, 03:00 PM
> *Yeah he ran out... :burn:
> [snapback]2385388[/snapback]​*


haha im still here! voodoo mustve told you to call me out! i see how it is. i was there about 3 or 4 weeks ago for a bit. These last few weeks have been hectic but im def gonna try to make it sunday if the weather is decent. Hopefully its nice for that parade cause that sounds like a good time! Damn last time i seen all you guys it was around 100 degrees at the tru ridez show!


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Nah he didn't lol that was all on me pimp, I hope that the weather is alright I might bring down some more food this weekend so I'll be there even if its cold you know just to chill and talk shit...

Listen guys the parade its tomorrow sorry we all thought that it was Sunday but yeah is tomorrow if it doesn't Snow let me know if anyone is willing on taking the ride so we can meet up with Rich from 1st Impressions and Josh aka Twigh from Twizted stylz so let me kno whats the deal.

BUt yeah most deff I'll come through this weekend to RI


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by voodoo63_@Nov 12 2004, 09:14 AM
> *i was at that gillette show too. i didnt see either of you freaks there!
> [snapback]2388369[/snapback]​*


Actually I saw you wearing a MOTION HYDRAULICS T-SHIRT so I stayed away... :0


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

:0 uh-oh! A motion Hydraulics shirt? Must've been fixing something broken then...haha


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Nov 12 2004, 10:54 AM
> *:0    uh-oh!   A motion Hydraulics shirt?  Must've been fixing something broken then...haha
> [snapback]2388631[/snapback]​*


Lol I didn't see any tools but you never know it seemed like he was rocking it proudly


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

i never see any lowriders in rhode island in the summer and still havent with the cold weather coming in..... :thumbsdown: why doesnt anyone like to creep??? is it more fun to sit in a parking lot?... im still out


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Nov 12 2004, 11:25 AM
> *i never see any lowriders in rhode island in the summer and still havent with the cold weather coming in..... :thumbsdown:  why doesnt anyone like to creep??? is it more fun to sit in a parking lot?... im still out
> [snapback]2388799[/snapback]​*


Hey Fool where have you been? I'm in Mass and I stay riding with your neighbors, it seem to me that you're the one that be hiding with your trailler queen.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

i was going to say they have been hitting the streets and cruising etc... even got pics..


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

omg is it winter already ? :uh: i was in burriville a few hours ago an it was snowin :thumbsdown: just rainin here tho. oh an pass the word around, everyone who works at bob's transmission is a fucking idiot! they fixed my tranny and it's pretty much dead again a month later and now my cars hurtin all over again :thumbsdown: so don't take ur rides there watever u do, dont wanna see anyone else get fucked. :-( i dunno wat im gunna do, lol u should hear the sound it's making it's funny peeps look at my shit like wtf when i cruise by lol i just turn the beat up i cant hear nuttin :thumbsup: fucking peice of shit.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SDimeBlazin_@Nov 12 2004, 12:09 PM
> *omg is it winter already ? :uh: i was in burriville a few hours ago an it was snowin :thumbsdown: just rainin here tho.    oh an pass the word around, everyone who works at bob's transmission is a fucking idiot! they fixed my tranny and it's pretty much dead again a month later and now my cars hurtin all over again :thumbsdown: so don't take ur rides there watever u do, dont wanna see anyone else get fucked. :-(  i dunno wat im gunna do, lol u should hear the sound it's making it's funny peeps look at my shit like wtf when i cruise by lol i just turn the beat up i cant hear nuttin :thumbsup: fucking peice of shit.
> [snapback]2389054[/snapback]​*



Not to be an ass or anything but you wine a lill too much, you stay complaining about your car, I alreeady told you I can sale you my car just junk that caddy it aint all that besides all it gives is trouble.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Guys forget about the parade shit is not looking good, see you guys on sunday.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Nov 12 2004, 02:51 PM
> *Guys forget about the parade shit is not looking good, see you guys on  sunday.
> [snapback]2389339[/snapback]​*


damn.. well, hopefully its nicer out sunday.....


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Nov 12 2004, 03:49 PM
> *Not to be an ass or anything but you wine a lill too much, you stay complaining about your car, I alreeady told you I can sale you my car just junk that caddy it aint all that besides all it gives is trouble.
> [snapback]2389327[/snapback]​*


hey I never said my cars all that :dunno: I personally think it's fucking annoying peice of shit but i still like it. it's a stock caddy theres 9 trillion others that look exactly like it lol and i aint on here to argue with peeps about cars lol I appreciate you bringing your car to my attention it's just I'd rather have a FWD caddy then a box caprice that needs work, no offence just they don't do much for me, I'd rather fix my car and see it sittin stock and save up for a car i really want. ya know ?

and i'm just warning peeps, as a matter of fact- watever bring ur ride there see wat happens.lol. :biggrin: and the last thing i would do is junk my car, I'd spend like 200 fixin the bumper/trunk, and have the tranny fixed and put it up the street and get 2gs for it like nuttin, why would i junk it? :dunno: I already had offers of 2500 with audio before it got fucked up. lol i only paid pennys compaired to that for the fucking thing, when it was in good shape. :biggrin: and it really doesn't give me trouble, just the tranny which shoulda been fixed correctly the first time. so why would I junk it? thats maybe going a lil too far.

it's all good an my bad if i seem like i'm whining, just u have no idea of my luck it really sucks this past week or two!! u'd be pissed too if u paid $450 for sumthin that didn't even last a month then the dude gives u all kinds of BS about it.

it's not a lowrider, it's a daily but it's all i've got as means to a car right now so why not make it look decent ? and why not enjoy it ? i don't got enuff for 64s and 63s and shit, if i did, i'd have one lol. (but i got a lil stash just for an impala going on :thumbsup


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Nov 12 2004, 11:44 AM
> *Actually I saw you wearing a MOTION HYDRAULICS T-SHIRT so I stayed away... :0
> [snapback]2388587[/snapback]​*


HAHAHA!!! aint no way I was rocking a motion hydraulics tee. tu loco en la cabeza homie!!!

yo la familia, TC 92 is my brother, he will be joining us this sunday. so is 68 merc which by the way i didnt say a damn thing... and im trying to gather up CDzNuts, PMPDVL and my other bro lacmasta.

see you sunday  F-ing motion t-shirt... thats is too funny. i felt like an asshole even posting that picture but they were the only lo-los to take pics of... god damn shame, we need to change that! :biggrin:


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by voodoo63_@Nov 12 2004, 07:00 PM
> *HAHAHA!!! aint no way I was rocking a motion hydraulics tee. tu loco en la cabeza homie!!!
> 
> yo la familia, TC 92 is my brother, he will be joining us this sunday. so is 68 merc which by the way i didnt say a damn thing... and im trying to gather up CDzNuts, PMPDVL and my other bro lacmasta.
> ...


I was gonna say..tommy...in a motion shirt?? i doubt it! im just busting balls , i know you didnt say anything.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

anybody wanna go sledding on sunday??? :biggrin:


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

we should block off the overpass where we chill and go sleding :biggrin: 
or we could catch a ride by hanging onto the trains....


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

Anyone up for bumber skiing?


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Nov 13 2004, 10:37 AM
> *Anyone up for bumber skiing?
> [snapback]2391695[/snapback]​*


we used to put on roller skates in the summer, and ski off the back of mail trucks.....


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

i was thinking of going to the cruise tomorrow, but my lo lo is stored away for winter but i still wanna go so ill be in the red blazer, and i need an address for where you meet and what time. do you guys have a hop off if so ill bring my digi camera and film it. if its dark out when you hop off we should hold it in a parking lot for better light


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

any info?


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

are you guys down to ride tomorrow???
i got a few tru riders that say they'll swing by if other people are there, so, it's up to whoever wants to ride.. or not....

91PurplePeopleEater, c.j. can most likely help you get there... its not really at a _location_ , we just meet on harris ave, under a highway overpass.. but c.j. can most likely guide you down, if not, i can get you directions from mapquest........


so, i need you guys input... you wanna make this happen a few more times before the real cold hits????


eazy


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

im up for it but i wont have the lincoln though i gotta get new motor mounts put in and new back cylinders. but ill still show up in my daily. do you guys have a hop off?


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Nov 13 2004, 07:07 PM
> *im up for it but i wont have the lincoln though i gotta get new motor mounts put in and new back cylinders. but ill still show up in my daily. do you guys have a hop off?
> [snapback]2392620[/snapback]​*


yeah, we have a small hop off... but ony when fools arent afraid to break something.....


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

pm me your address.. ill get mapquest directions.....


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

what time? fools better hop if i travel 2.5 hours :biggrin:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Nov 13 2004, 07:19 PM
> *what time? fools better hop if i travel 2.5 hours :biggrin:
> [snapback]2392648[/snapback]​*


starts at like 6.. first people get there around 5......
it usually lasts till 8 if we cruise, 9-9:30 if we just hang out.....


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

I'd be up for it.... probably just bring the s-10 though. Cars are snowed in


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Nov 12 2004, 10:36 AM
> *Hey Fool where have you been? I'm in Mass and I stay riding with your neighbors, it seem to me that you're the one that be hiding with your trailler queen.
> [snapback]2388872[/snapback]​*


trailer queen? :uh: ....i like to creep, not sit in a parking lot....but if u guys r still out..ill drop by for a few.... i jus dont care about sitting in a parking lot, call me crazy :dunno:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

****ROLL CALL****

who's goin???


i'll be there.....


----------



## big_dog401 (May 4, 2003)

fucking post whores :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

anyone else??


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

i went by there earlier..probably at like 4 or so....i must have been early cus i didnt see a single lowrider in sight.....and i dont know exactly where u guys meet either... on harris ave is all i know...... i already had 2 comments basically saying,"what the fuck r u doing with ur car out in the snow/salt?" so i probably wont be going back down there....


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

going towards the mall, we are after the traffic court... under a highway underpass (bridge).....


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

so whats the scoop?


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Nov 14 2004, 05:28 PM
> *so whats the scoop?
> [snapback]2401577[/snapback]​*


i wonder if cj went??...
my ride backed out.......


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

i couldnt make it


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Nov 14 2004, 06:46 PM
> *i couldnt make it
> [snapback]2401763[/snapback]​*


well shit, that makes me feel better about not being able to go......
at least i know you didnt travel all the way down and get disappointed........


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

it was cold out today and we still had snow on the ground up here so i figured there wouldnt be a good turn out


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

Looks like this is gonna get tougher & tougher. Friggin weather. :angry: maybe next weekend will work out better. Otherwise the next thing we have to look forward to is the World Of Wheels in Jan.


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

yea next weekend should probably be good......suppose to be like 50 all week


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

The parade was canceled and is now on the 21st from 1-4:30.... 10AM is still the come in time i beleive.....


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by voodoo63_@Nov 12 2004, 06:00 PM
> *HAHAHA!!! aint no way I was rocking a motion hydraulics tee. tu loco en la cabeza homie!!!
> 
> yo la familia, TC 92 is my brother, he will be joining us this sunday. so is 68 merc which by the way i didnt say a damn thing... and im trying to gather up CDzNuts, PMPDVL and my other bro lacmasta.
> ...


Shit for a sec I thoguht it was you lol  but its all good homie nohard feelings lol haha 
So tell me whats good how is everything?


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Nov 14 2004, 05:43 PM
> *i wonder if cj went??...
> my ride backed out.......
> [snapback]2401754[/snapback]​*


Man, I was out there making a snow man till 7:30pm


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Nov 17 2004, 08:42 AM
> *Man, I was out there making a snow man till 7:30pm
> [snapback]2421209[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i was bored al hell last sunday....

went to the DMV today for the 3rd time, and got absolutely nothing accomplished.....

bitch told me that for proof of residence, i couldnt use my paycheck stub, i had to have the actual check.....
  
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :burn: :burn: 

fuck it... more time to spend on the caddy......  :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Nov 17 2004, 02:36 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i was bored al hell last sunday....
> 
> ...


what business you have with the dmv?


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

what do you guys think about Rolling tomorrow instead of Sunday?


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Nov 19 2004, 10:16 AM
> *what do you guys think about Rolling tomorrow instead of Sunday?
> [snapback]2427942[/snapback]​*


aint it suppose to rain tonite and tomorrow??? to bad we couldnt all meet up later on tonite. feels like spring


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

It supposed to rain on Sunday thats why we need to get out tomorrow and chill fo rthe last time


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

ill find out about tomorrow with some guys from the club.......
see how many people will be down....


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

I spoke to G and he's with it I don't see why should it be a problame if true riders really wanna ride then they'll ride, yah dig?


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Nov 20 2004, 07:33 AM
> *I spoke to G and he's with it I don't see why should it be a problame if true riders really wanna ride then they'll ride, yah dig?
> [snapback]2431266[/snapback]​*


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Yo bigs whats good? whats the deal ?


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

OK!


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Nov 21 2004, 02:46 PM
> *OK!
> [snapback]2434269[/snapback]​*


you come down yesterday??
i called jee and he was still at the shop, so i figured nobody was gonna show up.... :dunno:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

My New Car Trailer


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Nov 21 2004, 05:35 PM
> *My New Car Trailer
> [snapback]2434583[/snapback]​*


now you can tow it down, break it and tow it home....

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

HOw much did you paid for that?


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

$1100


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Nov 22 2004, 05:26 PM
> *$1100
> [snapback]2437786[/snapback]​*


damn


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Is that a good price or too expensive?


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

Sup fools. I woke up kinda late yesterday & walked into the backyard in my shorts to let out the dog out & realized that the weather wasnt too bad so I made a Last minute decision & went to that parade. Good times!.. got some pictures... I had a good one tryin to look ofer the fender/hood at the crowd doin a huge 3-wheel


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

but i accidentally deleted the 3-wheelin pic :angry:


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

i think thats a great price for a car trailer.  

and "BigPoppaPump" did you get any leads on that 60 drop??? :biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

COOL, WHY DIDN'T YOU TELL ME A BOUT THE PARADE BRO?


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

Was a Last minute thing... Live 10 minutes away & i barely made it there in time. Voodoo...what 60?


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

:0


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

lol that's bad lol @ BIG P


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

http://www.baysideexpo.com/eventDetail.jsp...2753985&pages=1


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

World of Wheel Car Show,who's going?

http://www.autorama.com/casi/boston.htm


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

who's got a 3/4" check for me?


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

When do you need it for? does it need to be chrome?


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

now. and yes.
:biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

ups sorry.
what do you need it for ?


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

just finished my new setup, and one side in the front drops even with the slow down closed.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

does it drop when you hit the switch up or drops slowly?


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

immediately. i have the check out now and i can blow air through it.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

lol sweet, still 6 batteries or you went up to 8?
Single or Double pump?


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

single pump. 8 batts but still 72volts


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Would that check valve work?


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Nov 24 2004, 12:26 PM
> *Would that check valve work?
> [snapback]2444514[/snapback]​*


nice pic in your avitar.....


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Nov 24 2004, 01:26 PM
> *nice pic in your avitar.....
> [snapback]2444887[/snapback]​*


It is isn't it?


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)




----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Nov 24 2004, 12:26 PM
> *Would that check valve work?
> [snapback]2444514[/snapback]​*


thanks bro. im all set. Eric from PH is taking care of me.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Aiight then, do you only use PH in your ride?


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Nov 25 2004, 10:02 AM
> *Aiight then, do you only use PH in your ride?
> [snapback]2446941[/snapback]​*


 im not against the other MFG's. I have had pretty good luck with PH and when comparing cost vs looks vs performance they seem to be fair. I like them.

Plus that is where I bought this check valve that is not functioning correctly so that is why they are taking care of the situation. there CS (Eric)has been great for me.

oh and by the way i dont believe this issue was a fault of PH, unfortunatly i think it was Parkers.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by voodoo63_@Nov 25 2004, 09:08 AM
> *im not against the other MFG's. I have had pretty good luck with PH and when comparing cost vs looks vs performance they seem to be fair. I like them.
> 
> Plus that is where I bought this check valve that is not functioning correctly so that is why they are taking care of the situation. there CS (Eric)has been great for me.
> ...


Hey I'm not asying anything about PH lol I was just asking so wuz up with D?


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

i know you werent i just wanted to be clear. D nutz is hibernating to be even better in the '05! :0


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

thats peace homie that's tell him i say WUZZZZZZ UUUUUPPPPppppp?


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

sure will.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Eric has always been the man... :cheesy:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Nov 29 2004, 10:58 AM
> *Eric has always been the man...  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2457720[/snapback]​*


UH? hey DJ I don't know about that statement you just made lol...
let me find out that you're :0 :0 ........


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Nov 30 2004, 08:12 AM
> *UH? hey DJ I don't know about that statement you just made lol...
> let me find out that you're :0  :0  ........
> [snapback]2460751[/snapback]​*


Hmmm... Eric is the PH guy in Cali... I always go thru him to get the hydro stuff. Always takes care off ya. 


My new project :biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Nov 30 2004, 08:40 AM
> *Hmmm... Eric is the PH guy in Cali... I always go thru him to get the hydro stuff. Always takes care off ya.
> My new project  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


He takes care of you uh? lol


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

By the way you're looking good are you going to chrome that piece?


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Nov 30 2004, 09:44 AM
> *By the way you're looking good are you going to chrome that piece?
> [snapback]2460860[/snapback]​*


Sure am after its done... may keep it polished for a bit too make sure all the welds hold up etc. Got alot of sanding ahead of me. I also have to get the rope-off ready for the world of wheels.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Are you working on it at home? if you need a hand let me know.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

I'm doing most of it at home right now... the welding gets done by a freind of mine.. I'll keep u on the up & up. Hows the new Cap doing?


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

so far so good even though its just a winter ride I refuse to put money into it i'm bout to sale it I need a V6 in my life, the gas is killing me so i have to get something less power other than that the car is great good heat if you want we can take rd trip to the west in it.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

tru ridez69... whos that??????


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Dec 1 2004, 08:11 PM
> *tru ridez69... whos that??????
> [snapback]2466528[/snapback]​*


WTF are you talking about?


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

another tru rider signed up i guess.... im pretty sure it's miguel (with the white cutty)

miguel, call me up... when you want to finally get them spokes off??.......


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Dec 2 2004, 09:36 AM
> *another tru rider signed up i guess.... im pretty sure it's miguel (with the white cutty)
> 
> miguel, call me up... when you want to finally get them spokes off??.......
> [snapback]2467926[/snapback]​*


what are you talking about?


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Dec 2 2004, 02:53 PM
> *what are you talking about?
> [snapback]2468630[/snapback]​*


somebody with the name "tru ridez69" was online yesterday... i was wondering who it was....


hows the coupe doing??
you working on it or still trying to sell it?????


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

anyone got video of there car hopping? i just got a new DVD camcorder so next summer ill have some of mine


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

bump


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Dec 2 2004, 02:17 PM
> *anyone got video of there car hopping? i just got a new DVD camcorder so next summer ill have some of mine
> [snapback]2468684[/snapback]​*


You can make a DVD of your camcorder?


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Dec 2 2004, 02:06 PM
> *somebody with the name "tru ridez69" was online yesterday... i was wondering who it was....
> hows the coupe doing??
> you working on it or still trying to sell it?????
> [snapback]2468659[/snapback]​*


The caddi is alright I haven't done anything to it monday I should be doing some work to it If the car is not sold by Feb I'll keep it and do the Interior over and change the set up still single pump though.

How about your car? you have a caddy right?


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Dec 2 2004, 03:17 PM
> *anyone got video of there car hopping? i just got a new DVD camcorder so next summer ill have some of mine
> [snapback]2468684[/snapback]​*


good timing i was gonna ask you the same... hook me up with that video!


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

damn, thats a nice ass hop picture.....

i was right over there>>>>> :biggrin:


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

just for fun...


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

i filmed the hop in Rhode Island but that was w/ my old camcorder that takes the VHS-C tapes and it wont hook up to my computer otherwise i would post the hop, but w/ my new one ill be able to make DVDS out of the hops and transfer them on to LIL


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

maybe i can copy the VHS-C tape to a regualr VHS and send a copy to you. ill see if i can hook both of my VHS players up this weekend


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Dec 3 2004, 02:52 PM
> *maybe i can copy the VHS-C tape to a regualr VHS and send a copy to you. ill see if i can hook both of my VHS players up this weekend
> [snapback]2471723[/snapback]​*


that would be SUPER  
haha

hey PM me with your email address i would like to talk to you.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by voodoo63_@Dec 3 2004, 04:07 PM
> *that would be SUPER
> haha
> 
> ...


sent ya a PM


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

go on im


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

all northeast riders post your IM so we all can chat more


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

AIM: DjTWiGSTA :biggrin:


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

should do like a AIM chat with all NE peeps in it :biggrin: I don't go on alot but mines SDimeBlazin, wow woulda never guessed that huh? lol


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

instant messenger: RichardB1978


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

mines: bekayfan
thats what i was thinking a NE riders chat


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

bump


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

I dont have an IM... :tears:


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

Hey..At the World of wheels show..is there alot of Lowriders or is it more a GoodGuys show?? Im coming from upstate New York..so i want to make sure its worth the ride.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rook_@Dec 3 2004, 11:04 PM
> *Hey..At the World of wheels show..is there alot of Lowriders or is it more a GoodGuys show??  Im coming from upstate New York..so i want to make sure its worth the ride.
> [snapback]2473413[/snapback]​*


Coming all the way up from NY its not worth it homie...Its more like and car exhibition you know indoor plus they're not that manny Lowriders.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

AIM: A Tru Rida


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Hopefully be a few more lolo's this yeah but if I was in NY i would hit up the MD one... Alot more lowriders...


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

bump


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

bump?
what does it stand for?


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

nothing im just bumping up the post to the top


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

any picnic dates set yet?


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

not yet..... 

im gonna try to get some this week...


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

.....


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

gotta keep busy..........


----------



## sweetlew46 (Aug 22, 2004)

yo son , wwwwhat up cuz , yo bone trying to get ready for some pumps , hector is going to hook up my colum soon , oyea i got a new cell , get it from G . Also i tried calling for thoughs hi-low part no answer . AnywaY hit me up still try to come out this spring to smash the comp ................................


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sweetlew46_@Dec 13 2004, 10:26 AM
> *yo son , wwwwhat up cuz , yo bone trying to get ready for some pumps , hector is going to hook up my colum soon , oyea i got a new cell , get it from G . Also i tried calling for thoughs hi-low part no answer . AnywaY hit me up still try to come out this spring to smash the comp ................................
> [snapback]2500915[/snapback]​*


whats up with them seats??????
i can take em out whenever..... you got a different number now??
ill call in a few to check.......


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

MERRY CHRISTMAS (in a few days)



ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Same to you homie.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)




----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

Everyone still Alive?


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

im alive


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

kool.. who else is out there?


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

im still here...

happy holidays to everyone, and stay away from bad sellers and loose women....... :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

bad sellers, will do.
but loose women, i cant make any guarantees


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Ed_@Dec 23 2004, 09:00 PM
> *bad sellers, will do.
> but loose women, i cant make any guarantees
> [snapback]2537308[/snapback]​*


sounds good enough.... :biggrin:


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

Im still here in cold ass Upstate New Y!!


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey we're all here....


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

just saw pmpdvl in the dunkin donuts parking lot........ nice looking lac... stop by the wash, ill clean up your vogues.... :biggrin:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

ttt


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

need some input.........

whens the best time/day for cruise nights???????
trying to get more riders involved for the 05..........


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

Saturday nights would probably be the best here.. Always hafta work early Monday mornings, so Sunday nights are kinda tough. Saturday nights would also gimmia a chance to check out some of the R.I. nightclubs.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Dec 30 2004, 03:44 PM
> *Saturday nights would probably be the best here..  Always hafta work early Monday mornings, so Sunday nights are kinda tough.  Saturday nights would also gimmia a chance to check out some of the R.I. nightclubs.
> [snapback]2557343[/snapback]​*


RI night clubs :thumbsup:


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Dec 31 2004, 07:12 AM
> *RI night clubs  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2559334[/snapback]​*


Nightclubs WITH your low :thumbsdown:


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> *
> QUOTE(LA FAMILIA C.C. @ Dec 31 2004, 07:12 AM)
> RI night clubs
> 
> ...



Awww..take it anyways..hahaha... Y not?


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Jan 2 2005, 06:10 PM
> *Awww..take it anyways..hahaha...  Y not?
> [snapback]2564621[/snapback]​*


haters are everywhere..kinda makes no sense because the guy rollin the new escalade got more into his stock truck then most lowriders :dunno:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Jan 7 2005, 01:49 PM
> *haters are everywhere..kinda makes no sense because the guy rollin the new escalade got more into his stock truck then most lowriders :dunno:
> [snapback]2581200[/snapback]​*


UH?


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

let me clarify. if you mean cruising in your low by the night clubs thats fine.
If you plan on going inside the clubs and leaving your low somewhere. thats not cool. leaving your low on the side of the road or in a garage somewhere where the spots are tight and all the drunks are disturbing the peace... :thumbsdown: people do stupid things. unfortunate but true.


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

I'll definitely agree...Last thing i need is some fucked up college student or some bum keying my car, falling on my car, throwin up on my car, sitting on my car....cause then i will be forced to_________!! You fill in the blank!!


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

I've taken all my rides to the clubs in Boston. Lansdowne St., the Roxy, etc. NEVER been a problem. More than once, I've had kids in cars like a $70k Jag sweating the shit out of my $4,000 Buick! They pretty much all respect it. When I go to Avalon or Lansdowne, I'll sometimes grease the attendants palm a little bit & he gives me the best spot right up front & keeps an eye on it for me.  Thats why I built my cars, to enjoy every day, not just to take to shows. Shows come second.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

I agree with Rich.... When i hit up the clubs i take the lac. So much more fun esp when leaving. And I've hit up the clubs with Rich and the Buick to grab some attention on the Boston streets during the nightlife.


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Jan 7 2005, 12:45 PM
> *UH?
> [snapback]2581465[/snapback]​*



....was i wrong???


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

never mind...


----------



## voodoo63 (Jul 1, 2003)

the buick is one thing. the '64 when it is finished is another story.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

look out for some updates.......

trying to get some dates together.. couple cookouts for now........


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

Awww.. I'll still take it.. haha


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Rich, what's going on? Long time no see playa!


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

whats up fool! where ya been? You'll vave to send me some more boobie pics on the fone  hahaha


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

Whats up fool. Where ya been? You'll hafta send me some more boobie pics on the fone! hehehe


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

stupid computer! told me it didnt go through the first time


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jan 11 2005, 10:12 PM
> *look out for some updates.......
> 
> trying to get some dates together.. couple cookouts for now........
> [snapback]2595142[/snapback]​*


Whats the name of the car wash and that fried chiken place around you way?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Jan 12 2005, 03:14 PM
> *Whats up fool.  Where ya been?  You'll hafta send me some more boobie pics on the fone!  hehehe
> [snapback]2597797[/snapback]​*


Working my ass off, travelling for work, working some more, and I usually find some time to drink a little bit in between.  Car is sitting and collecting dust. Imagine that. :angry:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

La Familia 2nd Annual Cookout Sunday June 19th
Folks mark your calendar
Franklin Park Zoo tell your family and friends 
Free everything...
Directions to Franklin Park Zoo

La Familia C.C. 1st Annual Cookout


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Jan 13 2005, 07:52 AM
> *Whats the name of the car wash and that fried chiken place around you way?
> [snapback]2600300[/snapback]​*


im not sure what one you're asking about... are they close to each other??
i can think of a few... do you know if they're anywhere near each other????


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Yo yo yo...


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

:0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

As if the regular Northeast Rides doesn't have enough chatter, we needed to resurrect this.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

What it do pimps?


----------



## tru_rider-69 (Aug 25, 2005)

hey waz up to all


----------



## tru_rider-69 (Aug 25, 2005)

any1 knows went we goin to star night cruise :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

whats up! thats what i would like to know?


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru_rider-69_@Aug 25 2005, 05:32 PM~3692922
> *any1 knows went we goin to star night cruise :biggrin:
> *




:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru_rider-69_@Aug 25 2005, 05:32 PM~3692922
> *any1 knows went we goin to star night cruise :biggrin:
> *




 :dunno:


----------



## tru_rider-69 (Aug 25, 2005)

hey waz up yoll


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru_rider-69_@Aug 25 2005, 08:32 PM~3692922
> *any1 knows went we goin to star night cruise :biggrin:
> *


:dunno: :dunno: im usually always down for a cruise :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

:biggrin: maybe cruise this weekend? if i get my front motor in time


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru_rider-69_@Aug 29 2005, 05:50 PM~3715615
> *hey waz up yoll
> *



nada.... are they gonna cruise sunday?


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Aug 29 2005, 09:10 PM~3715757
> *nada.... are they gonna cruise sunday?
> *


this sunday a cruise? if so i might be able to make it depends if i go to the Solo Picninc and if i get the new front pump motor


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Aug 29 2005, 09:11 PM~3715767
> *:biggrin:
> *


Very nice 3 wheel :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Aug 29 2005, 06:11 PM~3715768
> *this sunday a cruise? if so i might be able to make it depends if i go to the Solo Picninc and if i get the new front pump motor
> *




just curious eazy said they will start the sunday hang outs soon.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Aug 29 2005, 09:12 PM~3715773
> *just curious eazy said they will start the sunday hang outs soon.
> *


well if you hear anything about a cruise this sunday send me a PM because im sure you will hear about it before i would


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Aug 29 2005, 06:13 PM~3715781
> *well if you hear anything about a cruise this sunday send me a PM because im sure you will hear about it before i would
> *



i will bro.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

:0 HOLY RESSURECTED POST BATMAN!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tru_rider-69 (Aug 25, 2005)

any1 going to the hyper impors car show !!!


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

Imports!?!? :thumbsdown: heh heh


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## tru_rider-69 (Aug 25, 2005)

any1 went to hyperimports car show??


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tru_rider-69_@Aug 25 2005, 08:32 PM~3692922
> *any1 knows went we goin to star night cruise :biggrin:
> *


thats what i wanna know


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

You guys need to stop asking and just ride. just set a day and pull out the rides, it's just that simple.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

:0


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Mar 17 2006, 04:28 PM~5068625
> *:0
> *


SATURDAY NIIIIGGGHHTTT !!!!!!


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@May 11 2006, 06:19 PM~5411350
> *SATURDAY NIIIIGGGHHTTT !!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

